# Drawer slide placement?



## albuilder (Jan 31, 2012)

I have 4" tall drawers, where should I place the drawer slides? Bottom or center?
What is the norm?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It depends on the drawer slides. The most common kitchen slides go on the bottom corners. Some go on the bottom center and some can mount anywhere on the sides. Keep in mind that you have to build the drawer to a size that allows for the slide you are using. The common 3/4 extension slides take up 1/2" each side for example.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I agree with Charles. The packing for the slides you decide to buy should show how they are installed.

Decide on the slides before you build the drawers. Width is important.


----------



## PRDarnell (Mar 21, 2012)

I agree with Charles and James -- however -- if you are planning to make the drawer slides the old fashioned way, by using a hardwood strip on the cabinet and routing channels in the sides of the drawer, then most plans I've seen suggest the midline or just above. Just my 2p!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

albuilder said:


> I have 4" tall drawers, where should I place the drawer slides? Bottom or center?
> What is the norm?



Al, your post suggests that you have already made the drawers?

What is the width of the drawer and also the width of the opening. This will help you to decide. For most drawer slides, a 1/2" gap is required each side. If your gap is wider, you can insert filler pieces between the case and the drawer.


----------

